# Condensate pump only working when AC or humidifier are on



## aamatzkin (8 mo ago)

My condensate pump filled with water and was overflowing. I ran through the usual fixes (cleaned it out well, checked the float, checked power, etc etc). Nothing worked, and it was 15 years old, so I figured it was dead and replaced it. I wired the new pump into the system board the same way the old was wired. It's a new version of the same pump. Still not working. I finally turned on the AC and the pump immediately kicked and drained. So, I replaced a perfectly good pump. No big deal. BUT, the pump won't run without the AC or the humidifier on, which I now realize was the problem all along. I can't figure out why this is or how to fix it. Any ideas?


----------

